# رأيك مهم by mina elbatal



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكله كده وحابب اطرحها واعرف راى كل واحد فيها


 كان فى حد  مرتبط ببنت وانفصلو لسبب ما
وناس قريبه من الشخص ده زمايله شباب يعنى ، عرفو انه انفصل عنها ،
هما يعرفوها كويس كل واحد ابتدى يحاول يدخلها من منطقه شكل ،
واحد قالها انا عارف انك بتمرى باوقات صعبه ولو احتاجتينى فى اى وقت هتلاقينى موجود وواحد تانى دخلها من حوار هى بتحبه
وواحد تانى دخلها من حوار تانى 
المهم هى اديتهم كلهم على دماغهم وعرفت كل واحد تمامه ومقامه وعرفتهم ان الشخص اللى كانت مرتبطه بيه منطقه محظوره مينفعش اى حد فيهم يجيب سيرته او يحاول مجرد محاوله انه يطلعه وحش قدمها ووقفت كل واحد فيهم عند حده.
مش هنخش هنا فى اى تفاصيل تانيه
كل اللى عاوز اساله لو انت مكان الشخص ده وعرفت كل ده عن زمايلك هتعمل ايه ؟ هتتصرف ازاى معاهم وهتعاملهم ازاى ؟
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اعامل كل واحد فيهم لحد ما يتثبتلى فعلا انهم كدة
مش يمكن الى انا كنت مرتبط بيها بتحاول توقع بينا وبس؟
كلة كلام بيتقال على اللسان مافيش دليل
يبقى هتعامل مع صحابى عادى زى المعتاد بس هبقى واخد على بالى منهم ومن كل تصرفاتهم لحد ما يتثبتلى فعلا نهم خانو الصداقة وساعتها شكرا​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اذا صديقي و استغل علاقتي السابقة بوحدة و حاول يقبح صورتي قدامها لحتا يحصل ع تعاطفها ! هذا ليس صديق ابدا و راح انسحب منة بهدوء و ابتعد عنة *


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احلى ديانه
الكلام موثق ومفهوش اى جدل وهى مينفعش تعمل كده لان العلاقه انتهت بلا رجعه 
الموضوع سواله واضح جدا
*كل اللى عاوز اساله لو انت مكان الشخص ده وعرفت كل ده عن زمايلك هتعمل ايه ؟ هتتصرف ازاى معاهم وهتعاملهم ازاى ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *اذا صديقي و استغل علاقتي السابقة بوحدة و حاول يقبح صورتي قدامها لحتا يحصل ع تعاطفها ! هذا ليس صديق ابدا و راح انسحب منة بهدوء و ابتعد عنة *


* هما مش اصدقاء هما مجرد زمايل ليك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *اذا صديقي و استغل علاقتي السابقة بوحدة و حاول يقبح صورتي قدامها لحتا يحصل ع تعاطفها ! هذا ليس صديق ابدا و راح انسحب منة بهدوء و ابتعد عنة *



وهتنسحب من غير ما تتاكد من ان الكلام صح ؟
وممكن يكون فى الاخر صديقك مظلوم؟
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> احلى ديانه
> الكلام موثق ومفهوش اى جدل وهى مينفعش تعمل كده لان العلاقه انتهت بلا رجعه
> الموضوع سواله واضح جدا
> *كل اللى عاوز اساله لو انت مكان الشخص ده وعرفت كل ده عن زمايلك هتعمل ايه ؟ هتتصرف ازاى معاهم وهتعاملهم ازاى ؟*





> يبقى هتعامل مع صحابى عادى زى المعتاد بس هبقى واخد على بالى منهم ومن كل تصرفاتهم لحد ما يتثبتلى فعلا نهم خانو الصداقة وساعتها شكرا



دا ردى يا مينا 

ويا مينا معلش مافيش كلام فى الدنيا موثوق فية لو كان كلام شفوى بدون دليل 

ما انا ممكن اجى اقول لواحد صحبى وحبيبى فلان قال عليك كذا وكذا وابقى عايز اوقع الدنيا بينهم؟
تفتكر يبقى هو كدة عمل الصح لو صدق كلامى علشان هو واثق فيا وراح عمل مشكلة؟

ولا لازم الواحد يعقل الكلام ويتاكد منة الاول قبل ما يظلم اى حد​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد هتقطع علاقتك بيهم فورا 

لانهم  مينفعوش اصدقاء اصلا 

معلش ده رأى متواضع
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش عارف ليه يا فادى انت مُصر ترد على موضوع مش موضوعى اصلا !


*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ما قلنا يا مينا لو اتاكدنا فعلا من الكلام يبقى شكرا ليهم  كاتبها فى اول رد انا :d​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش عارف ليه يا فادى انت مُصر ترد على موضوع مش موضوعى اصلا !
> 
> 
> *



حقك علينا يا مينا بس الموضوع للنقاش وانا بحب اكلم من كل الجوانب وانا خلاص وضحت رائى وبح انا ​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> اكيد هتقطع علاقتك بيهم فورا
> 
> لانهم  مينفعوش اصدقاء اصلا
> 
> ...



*عندك حق بجد
منورانى يا امى *


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> حقك علينا يا مينا بس الموضوع للنقاش وانا بحب اكلم من كل الجوانب وانا خلاص وضحت رائى وبح انا ​


*يعم حقى عليك ايه بس هو فين بينا كده
صلى على النبى فى قلبك وارشم الصليب
بص يا دودج
دى واحده انت كنت مرتبط بيها وعارفها كويس جدا
وكلامها اللى بتقوله بتأكدهولك 
وغير كده وكده انت عارفها كويس وعارف **انها** صعب تكدب عليك
فهمتنى يا بوب 
فانا بقول الموضوع مش لسه هتتأكد من كلامها لا انت متاكد
هتتعامل معاهم ازاى
وروق كده يعم وحياة النبى بدل ما اغزك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يعم حقى عليك ايه بس هو فين بينا كده
> صلى على النبى فى قلبك وارشم الصليب
> بص يا دودج
> دى واحده انت كنت مرتبط بيها وعارفها كويس جدا
> ...



حبيبى قلبى انا من اول رد جبت كل النواحى الى هتعامل بيها 
بص معايا كدة فى اخر الرد قلت اية


> اعامل كل واحد فيهم لحد ما يتثبتلى فعلا انهم كدة
> مش يمكن الى انا كنت مرتبط بيها بتحاول توقع بينا وبس؟
> كلة كلام بيتقال على اللسان مافيش دليل
> يبقى هتعامل مع صحابى عادى زى المعتاد بس هبقى واخد على بالى منهم ومن كل تصرفاتهم لحد ما يتثبتلى فعلا انهم خانو الصداقة وساعتها شكرا


يعنى انا فعلا لو اتاكد من كدة مش هعرفهم تانى ​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> حبيبى قلبى انا من اول رد جبت كل النواحى الى هتعامل بيها
> بص معايا كدة فى اخر الرد قلت اية
> 
> يعنى انا فعلا لو اتاكد من كدة مش هعرفهم تانى ​




*انا قريت ردك كويس صدقنى:t32:
بس مفهمتش شكرا يعنى كلمنى شكراً 
ولا هتقطع صلتك بيهم تماماً ولا ايه*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اة خلاص هقطع صلتى بيهم وهتبقى معرفة سلامات وخلصت ​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اة خلاص هقطع صلتى بيهم وهتبقى معرفة سلامات وخلصت ​


*
عارف ايه الافضل يا فادى
انك تعرفهم انهم اوطى من الاسفلت اللى العربيه بتاعتك بتمشى عليه
وانهم ميساوش حتى تمن الجنط بتاع العربيه*


----------



## كرستينا0 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد مش صاحب
بس اول قبل ما نقول كدة نعرف اسبابة
هو عمل كدة لية 
ممكن يكون قصدة خير


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ده على كده انا واطى بقى هههههه
انتيخى كان بيحب بنت زمان وانا قولتلها لو محتاجه حاجه متتكسفيش تتصلى بيا


----------



## سمراءءء (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعليق ​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هاعامل كل واحد حسب اللى عمله من ورايا واعرف كل واحد على حقيقته 
والمثل بيقول اعرف صحبك وعلم عليه وكل واحد بيبان فى اللحظات دى على حقيقته يا مينا


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> عارف ايه الافضل يا فادى
> انك تعرفهم انهم اوطى من الاسفلت اللى العربيه بتاعتك بتمشى عليه
> وانهم ميساوش حتى تمن الجنط بتاع العربيه*



ما اكيد دا هيحصل يا مينا  وهعرفهم كمان انهم زى بنزين 80 ما ينفعش يتحط فى عربيتى 

اكيد مش هقلهم مش عايز اعرفكم تانى وخلاص لا لازم اعرفهم هما بقو بالنسبالى اية​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> ده على كده انا واطى بقى هههههه
> انتيخى كان بيحب بنت زمان وانا قولتلها لو محتاجه حاجه متتكسفيش تتصلى بيا



فى فرق مين انك بحكم العشرة والصداقة انك تعرض مساعدتك العادية

وفى فرق بين ان صحابك يشوهو صورتك قدامها علشان يبقوا هما معاها على حساب صورتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*في حد مزعلك يا ابو نسمه *:gun:​


----------



## Critic (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مش هعمل معاهم حاجة
هتجاهلهم لانهم ادنى من انى اعيرهم اى اهتمام حتى لو اهتمام سلبى !


----------



## بنت فبساوية (30 نوفمبر 2011)

كلامك يا مينا بيوضح انك واثق فى كلام البنت دى يبقى كدة أصحابك دول مش أهل للصداقة وانت نفسك بتقول عليهم مجرد زمايل يبقى خلاص انت كدة عرفتهم على حقيقتهم وبالتالى بعد كدة سرك ميبقاش مع اشخاص زيهم وتحط كل واحد منهم فى حجمة الطبيعى فى حياتك بس المهم نصيحة منى بلاش تعرفهم الكلام اللى البنت قالتهولك علشان بس مش تسببلها مشكلة معاهم كفاية بس انك عرفت بينك وبين نفسك  

يا أخى مفيش صداقة بتدوم فى البلد دى نعمل اية نستورد اصدقاء من الصين ولا اية؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ابني .. ما شتمك ..الا اللي بلغك .*​ 
*زمايل ايه و اصدقاء ايه اللي انت بتفكر في قطع علاقتك بيهم يا غلبان ؟؟؟*​ 
*اشترى كرامتك فورا و اقطع علاقتك بالبنت نفسها.. لانها ليها غرض منهم و همه شاغلين بالها دلوقتي و خلاص بقت بتقارن ..*
*و فتحت المزاد.. عشان توصل لاعلي سعر*
*.. لانهم فتحوا الابواب قدامها بالعروض اللي قدموها ..*

*و خلاص يا صاحبي.. ما بقتش انت لوحدك اللي قاعد علي العرش.*

*افتكرتك حدق و بتفهم يا مينا .. طلعت ابيض .*
 
*وتفهم تفهم ..ما تفهمش انت حر ..*

*لكن اعرف ان انا نبهتك المره دي بمنتهي الامانه و الصدق و الصراحه و اعتبرتك ابني في هذه المشاركه بالذات و قدمت لك النصيحة الخالصه من القلب بمحبة الاب بغض النظر عن انك في نظرى.. ابن ..مشاغب و متعب *​


----------



## staregypt (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*لست صديقك وإنما زميلك *





الصداقة لايمكن ان تفرضها على شخص 
وإنما تأتي تلقائياً 
من خلال 
التوافق النفسي 
والتفاهم 
وتبادل الثقة 
والإحترام 
والمصداقية بين الطرفين.

&&&&&&&&

إنما الزمالة 
"فهي واقع يُفرض عليك بحكم 
الدراسة 
او العمل 
او النوادي والمنتديات 
...... الخ.

أذااااااااااا
هؤلاء مجرد زملاء
فتعامل معهم 
كزملاء
لان الزمالة 
وقتية
وريــــــــــــــــــــــــح دماغــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

 ​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا0 قال:


> اكيد مش صاحب
> بس اول قبل ما نقول كدة نعرف اسبابة
> هو عمل كدة لية
> ممكن يكون قصدة خير


*هههههههههه كرستينا هما مش صحاب 
وهما واضحين جدا من غير ما نعرف اى حاجه*



oesi no قال:


> ده على كده انا واطى بقى هههههه
> انتيخى كان بيحب بنت زمان وانا قولتلها لو محتاجه حاجه متتكسفيش تتصلى بيا


*يا بومبو فى فرق بين انك بتقولها كده من منطلق انك فعلا أخ وفى فرق بين اى حاجه تانيه*


سمراءءء قال:


> *مينا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعليق ​*


* ليه لا تعليق الموضوع مفتوح عشان التعليقات *


----------



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> هاعامل كل واحد حسب اللى عمله من ورايا واعرف كل واحد على حقيقته
> والمثل بيقول اعرف صحبك وعلم عليه وكل واحد بيبان فى اللحظات دى على حقيقته يا مينا


ههههههههههه
*الواحد شكله هيعلم على البشر كلهم يا ماجد*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *في حد مزعلك يا ابو نسمه *:gun:​


* محدش يقدر يا بوب انت فاهم*


Critic قال:


> مش هعمل معاهم حاجة
> هتجاهلهم لانهم ادنى من انى اعيرهم اى اهتمام حتى لو اهتمام سلبى !


*بتعجبنى ردودك بجد
الله ينور يا بوب*


بنت فبساوية قال:


> كلامك يا مينا بيوضح انك واثق فى كلام البنت دى يبقى كدة أصحابك دول مش أهل للصداقة وانت نفسك بتقول عليهم مجرد زمايل يبقى خلاص انت كدة عرفتهم على حقيقتهم وبالتالى بعد كدة سرك ميبقاش مع اشخاص زيهم وتحط كل واحد منهم فى حجمة الطبيعى فى حياتك بس المهم نصيحة منى بلاش تعرفهم الكلام اللى البنت قالتهولك علشان بس مش تسببلها مشكلة معاهم كفاية بس انك عرفت بينك وبين نفسك
> 
> يا أخى مفيش صداقة بتدوم فى البلد دى نعمل اية نستورد اصدقاء من الصين ولا اية؟؟



*بصى انا عن نفسى ميفرقوش معايا اطلاقاً
ولا هى يفرقو معاها 
وفعلا البنت دى هى صديقه دلوقتى مش اكتر بس بجد كلامها مصدر ثقه كامله بدونى ادنى شك
وحياتك لو لقيتنى صديق صينى صادق ومخلص و وفى مستعد ادفع فيه حياتى *


----------



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يا ابني .. ما شتمك ..الا اللي بلغك .*​
> *زمايل ايه و اصدقاء ايه اللي انت بتفكر في قطع علاقتك بيهم يا غلبان ؟؟؟*​
> *اشترى كرامتك فورا و اقطع علاقتك بالبنت نفسها.. لانها ليها غرض منهم و همه شاغلين بالها دلوقتي و خلاص بقت بتقارن ..*
> *و فتحت المزاد.. عشان توصل لاعلي سعر*
> ...



*صدقنى انت لو تعرفنى كويس هتعرف يعنى ايه لما اقول كلمه بتبقى كلمه مصدقه
يا استاذ عصام اولاً ده مش موضوعى اللى انت رديت عليه
واضح انك رديت على موضوع تانى غير موضوعى
ثانياً
انا مقدر جداً مشاركتك انك بتكلمنى كأبن
بس حضرتك اصلا لو تعرفنى مش هتقول كل الكلام اللى فى مشاركتك دى
لان ببساطه مستحيل حد يضحك عليا
واللى انت متعرفوش العلاقه انتهت الى غير راجعه فكلامك كله مبنى على باطل 
ولعلم حضرتك البنت دى انا اللى مشكلها على ايدى هى عمرها ما عملت ولا حوار صغير عليا لانها عارفه كويس الشخص اللى دلوقتى هو صديقها مش اكتر
ارجوك استاذ عصام حاول ترد على الموضوع وسيبك من الاستنتاجات لان الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس بالنسبالى
فهى ولا بتقارن ولا اى حاجه لان العلاقه ميته اصلا
وعاوزك تاخد بالك من حاجه صغيره لو كنت قريت الموضوع كنت عرفت انها عرفتهم مقامهم كويس جدا
هقولك حاجه بس ممكن تعتبرها غرور
مينا البطل محدش يعرف يشاركه عرشه *


----------



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> *لست صديقك وإنما زميلك *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
انا نشكر ربنا مليش اصدقاء 
منورانى يا staregypt*


----------



## سمراءءء (30 نوفمبر 2011)

* انا كنت كاتبه لا تعليق  
انا سمرررررررررا شخصيا  واضع نفسي مكان البنت اتصرف مثلها واكثر وادافع  عن الشخص لانه ما بنسي بيوم كانت تربطني بيه علاقه  ضحكنا سوا بكينا سوا عشنا ايام سوا  وتاني شي وهو الاهم ما بدي لاي شخص مهما كان انه يستغل وضعي وما بعرف انسان عن اسراري وبالعكس لو التقيت بالشخص دا تاني اسلم وارحب بيه واطمن عليه  وبكدا اكون اعرف مين صحبي ومين عدوي  والناس يا اخ  مينا ما بتصدق انه الواحد يوقع عشان السكاكين بكثر *​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هقولك حاجه بس ممكن تعتبرها غرور*
> *مينا البطل محدش يعرف يشاركه عرشه *


* بالتوفيق يا ابني..شئ يسرني انك تكون واثق من نفسك*​


----------

